#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Spooky blue laser projector, iets voor drive-in ?

## Sonicsound

Beste forumers,

Medialas heeft een nieuwe soort laser projector geintroduceerd. De spooky blue. Het betreft een 20 mW DPSS laser (groen) die 225 voorgeprogrammeerde shows selecteerbaar door middel van twee DMX kanalen kan weergeven. Het apparaat kost ongeveer Euro 1500,00. Wat naar mijn mening niet veel is voor een dergelijke laser projector. 
Nu zou ik graag jullie mening over dit apparaatje willen weten. Zou dit iets zijn voor een drive-in? Voor info kijk op: www.medialas.de

Groeten,

Stephan

----------


## -Aart-

Voor een drive-in lijkt me een groene 20 mW laser erg leuk, zeker voor zo'n prijs. Let wel op de levensduur van je diode, die dingen hebben niet het eeuwige leven. Uitsluitend voorgeprogde shows kan natuurlijk een beperking zijn.
Ik zie trouwens dat 'ie met een peltier ('TEC') gekoeld wordt. Is dat een nieuwe ontwikkeling ?

----------


## -Bart-

@ -aart- 
Op zich niet zo nieuw, Het wordt gedaan om het rendement van het 2W kristal en de levensduur van het speeltje te verhogen.

Bijna alle *gas*lasers van vermogen hebben beperkte levensduur.
(Vaak wordt met de levensduur de periode waarin de output wordt gegarandeerd bedoeld. Dus het is niet gelijk na 2000 uur afgelopen)

@ soundsonic
als je bedenkt dat een 20mW dpss laser al 800E kost, en een setje galvo's 1000E

Het zou helemaal mooi zijn als je er mbv een andere eprom nieuwe figuren in zou kunnen zetten.

Ik denk dat medialas hiermee een flink concurend speeltje op de markt heeft gezet. Vergelijkbare systemen van Lobo, mobo, Tarm, HB, etc kosten een veelvoud hiervan.

B.Sliggers

----------


## Danny duyts

Als ik dat zo zie, ziet et er wel mooi uit. Maar ik heb mij altijd laten vertellen dat als je lazers wil plaatsen zijn daar regels aan gebonden en moet je daar iets in de vorm van een vergunning voor hebben. (is dit zo)

Ik hoor 't wel.

Danny

----------


## Sonicsound

Het is natuurlijk wel jammer dat er alleen voorgeprogrammeerde figuren in zitten. Alhoewel de 225 figuren in het apparaatje die door professionals gemaakt zijn, zullen wellicht beter zijn dan wanneer je zelf met b.v. pangolin of laser painter(medialas) figuren gaat maken. 
Binnenkort krijg ik van medialas meer info over het apparaatje. 
Zal het dan wel ff posten.

Groeten,

Stephan

----------


## maarten

zo erg is het toch niet om vaste figuren te hebben voor je laser.
Op het gemmidelde dansfeest komt het toch niet verder dan een paar standaard figuren achter elkaar.

----------


## Rob

Lijkt me een vet ding zo`n gevoel voor drive-in shows zeker maar jammer dat de programma`s ingeboud zijn en dat je niet via dmx zelf de spiegels kan veranderen en zo zelf de de shows programmeren.

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## Dave

Daar is het DMX-protocol niet echt geschikt voor, de snelheid ligt daar toch wat te laag voor, anders hadden ze dat nog wel gedaan ook.
Lijkt me toch wel een gaaf ding om even in het midden van je truss te hangen.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Niek...

Wel jammer dat het ding maar 1 kleur kan projecteren, maar wat wil je ook voor die prijs...

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## Niek...

Over lasers gesproken, kreeg recentelijk deze mail:





> citaat: Beste organisatie
> 
> Laser is een krachtig medium en daarom het middel bij uitstek om een dansavond meer kracht bij te zetten. Hoewel wij niet twijfelen aan de kwaliteit van jullie lichtshow, kan het de mogelijkheden van laser nooit evenaren. Wilt u vanaf nu iets nieuws aanbieden aan uw klanten en tevens de concurrentie een stapje voor zijn, dan kan Laser Creationz u daarbij helpen. Creëren is wat wij doen, betoveren is wat wij willen. 
> 
> Bent u ook zo overtguigd van de impact van laser, maar schrikt de prijs en de complexiteit van dit ijzersterke medium u af, dan is hier de oplossing. Laser Creationz onderscheidt zich door haar compacte, luchtgekoelde lasersystemen, die snel en eenvoudig overal geplaatst kunnen worden (220V!). Dit alles tegen zeer interessante prijzen! Kwaliteit, onderscheid en betaalbaarheid zijn daarbij onze keywords. 
> 
> 
> ***NIEUW *** Hoewel wij gespecialiseerd zijn in het verzorgen van lasershows, bieden wij u vanaf nu de mogelijkheid om de laser ZELF te bedienen. Het compacte systeem is vanwege de techniek zo gebruiksvriendelijk, dat een simpele instructie voldoende is om zelf  een show te kunnen verzorgen. Op deze manier kunt u op een eenvoudige wijze de kosten drukken en zo uw klanten toch iets extras bieden. Prijzen v.a. 275 euro. Meer informatie omtrend prijzen en voorwaarden vind u in de attachment.
> 
> ...



Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## PowerSound

Heb wel interesse in een klein ( niet te duur ) groen lasertje. Waar kan ik die aan 275 vinden op de site Niek ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Waar kan ik die aan 275€ vinden op de site Niek ?



Ik denk dat je ze kan HUREN vanaf €275, en niet KOPEN ...
Denk ik hé ...

____
Rv.

----------


## PowerSound

Ik twijfel nog een beetje....

Staat niet expliciet huren ...  :Smile: 

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Rob

quote " vergeet dan niet het pornofilmpje te downloaden"

Ja zo kan ik het ook!!!!!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## PowerSound

Nu begrijp ik het eventjes niet meer

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Niek...

Jammer maar helaas, zijn verhuurtarieven. Voor een mega party zou ik ook tegen deze prijs het ding wel overwegen...Gewoon doorberekenen <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## L-S design

haha, dis echt een lachertje, 

Het moge duidelijk zijn dat het de verhuur prijs is!! Dat weet ik wel heeeeeeeel zeker.

Aangezien de upgrades,

400 mW visuele zichtbaarheid       €  10 900
1,2 W    visuele zichtbaarheid     €  16 300

kosten, zal het kastje zelf zeker geen 275 Euro kosten!
Maar blijf nog maar ff doorsparen dan kan je ook zon laser kopen bij www.lasercreationz.nl! Met 275 Euro ga je het niet redden vermoed ik<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>!

Indd, doorbereken in de prijs zou een goeie optie zijn! Voor een drive-in show is dit niet terug te verdienen!

Die spooky blue zou ik zelf ook wel een paar in de truss willen hangen, das dan wel ff een betere optie, ziet er trouwens ook zeer interessant uit met die prijs<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>!!

Nog ff een vraagje, zou iemand mij de prijs van de SPUTNIK 360° Moving Head met laser van medialas kunnen vertellen<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> http://www.medialas.de/english/index_english.html

gr.


Here we go again!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> 400 mW visuele zichtbaarheid



Wat is visuele zichtbaarheid?

Medialas heeft altijd al interessante producten gehad...En voor een zeer voordelige prijs. Om nog wat meer informatie hierover te geven:
Full DMX control!  No PC Control! 225 animation sequences!   Active cooled DPSS lasers!   Full blanking modulation!   Full XY scanning system!   Laser safety circuit included! Extract from the animation list:
raymove - freakline - sunset - borderline - randomrand - snake - zick-zack - double-lin - snowfall - jump - beamup - antiatom - 2cross - linemove - pacman - ninja - fewpoints - b-star - z-star - window - claw - crystal - qstar - house - saturn - warptunnel - wurmhole

Prijs sputnik (100mW) : 7400

Markske

----------


## PowerSound

Weet niemand een site waar je al die laserfiguren kunt zien in beeld ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Sonicsound

Om maar effe op LS-design te reageren. Medialas heeft verschillende uitvoeringen van de spoetnik: Spoetnik 100: Euro  7399,00
                              Spoetnik 150: Euro  8990,00
                              Spoetnik 200: Euro  9590,00
                              Spoetnik 500: Euro 14990,00
                              Spoetnik 700: Euro 16000,00
Het getal achter de spoetnik geeft het laservermogen in mW aan.
Deze prijzen zijn exportprijzen en ex. BTW.
Volgens mij totaal ongeschikt voor drive-in. Dit apparaat verdien je in zijn langzalseleven niet terug!
Trouwens heb ik van medialas wat meer informatie over de SpookyBlue gekregen. Ik zal dit binnenkort op onze website zetten: www.sonicsound.nl

Groeten, 

Stephan

----------


## L-S design

He jongens,

alvast bedankt, da was wel lekker snel die info!
Zoals sonicsound al zei, niet geschikt voor drive in! Maar daar werk ik ook niet voor<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>! 
Heeft er al iemand ervaring met deze lasers (sputnik 100,150,200,500 of 700) in de discotheek wereld? Zou je die dan ff door willen mailen? Alvast bedankt.

nu weer ff terug naar de spooky blue, anders verdraai ik dadelijk nog het onderwerp<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>.

mvg.

Here we go again!

----------


## mabit

ik ben op zoek naar 2 hele vette lasers.. (zeg maar die innercity dingen) tis voor een outdoor evenement en ze mogen samen ongeveer 2000 euro kosten voor 1 avondje... moeten wel ongeveer een bereik hebben van 100 meter.. wie weet er een leuke laser met een videotje erbij..?

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

Ik ben in het bezit van een Spooky Blue, en inmiddels importeer ik ze ook rechtstreeks van de fabrikant, voordat ik hier meer info geef over deze laser wil ik graag even contact hebben met de moderator van dit forum. Menno jouw mail adres werkt niet, wil je mij even mailen zodat ik contact met je kan hebben??

Met vriendelijke groet, Adri

ASL geluid en licht verhuur.

Ps. Menno mijn adres is info@asl-verhuur.nl

[EDIT] Heb je net gemaild. Vreemd, maar ik ontvang en verstuur toch redelijk wat mail met dat aacount.[/EDIT]

----------


## ASL Drive In Show

Voor de geinteresseerden onder ons heb ik hier nog wat meer info over de Spooky Blue. De 20mW uitvoering is zeer bruikbaar voor oppervlaktes 
van ongeveer 15x15 meter. Het geheel is wel afhankelijk van omstandigheden als duisternis van de zaal, hoeveelheid rook, hoogte enz. Wel heeft DPSS diode's het grote voordeel dat deze een hogere 
lichtopbrengst hebben, ik was zelfs verbaasd dat in ruimte's welke niet helemaal verduisterd waren de laser nog goed zichtbaar was.
De Spooky Blue mag men echter niet vergelijken met lasers zoals Lasercrab, Botex enz. sterker nog, men dient bij deze lasers absoluut de veiligheid in de gaten te houden, niet rechtstreeks het publiek in maar daarboven werken, min. aanbevolen hoogte is 2.50 meter. 

Over de Sputnik wil ik binnenkort mijn ervaringen vertellen, er is inmiddels een Sputnik onderweg naar ons, in combinatie met Pangolin software is deze inzetbaar op meerdere fronten, ik ga hem onder andere
gebruiken bij een band die de Sputnik wil gaan gebruiken voor animatie 
en beam shows. Ook zal ik hem gaan inzetten bij de drive in shows.

Met viendelijke groet, Adri





ASL geluid en licht verhuur

----------


## sussudio

Wat ons natuurlijk inmiddels het meeste interesseert is wat de Spooky Blue in Nederland gaat kosten. De fabrikant rekent 1495 euro, zo ver zijn we al ...

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## PowerSound

Is er een enorm groot verschil tussen de 3mw en de 20mw.
Indien ja op welk vlak ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Sonicsound

De 3 mW uitvoering is technisch identiek aan de 20 mW. Alleen is de output en dus ook de zichtbaarheid van de 3 mW spooky blue een stuk minder dan de 20 mW uitvoering. Maar ik zou de 20mW uitvoering nemen. Dan prikt ie ook door in wat lichtere ruimtes. En de lasers hebben allen een levenduur van zo'n 5000 uur. En dat is naar mijn mening redelijk veel.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:
> quote " vergeet dan niet het pornofilmpje te downloaden"



Uhm, ik lees toch duidelijk PROMO filmpje !!!


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## DJ REVL-X

> citaat:
> Beste forumers,
> 
> Medialas heeft een nieuwe soort laser projector geintroduceerd. De spooky blue. Het betreft een 20 mW DPSS laser (groen) die 225 voorgeprogrammeerde shows selecteerbaar door middel van twee DMX kanalen kan weergeven. Het apparaat kost ongeveer Euro 1500,00. Wat naar mijn mening niet veel is voor een dergelijke laser projector. 
> Nu zou ik graag jullie mening over dit apparaatje willen weten. Zou dit iets zijn voor een drive-in? Voor info kijk op: www.medialas.de
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Stephan



Als ik jou was zou ik even een beetje doorsparen en voor een "Spidergeek" gaan kijken. Dit is zeg maar de opvolger van de "Spooky Blue". Qua effect zijn ze vrijwel identiek maar het mooie aan de Spidergeek is dat er een spiegel opzit waarmee je de laser door de hele zaal kunt sturen (laser-scanner). De Spooky Blue heeft een vrij kleine hoek en zal daardoor maar een klein deel van de oppervlakte van de zaal bestrijken. Voordeel is ook dat de Spidergeek uitvoeringen heeft tot 40mW. Ik heb zelf de Spidergeek onlangs aangeschaft (50mW limited version) en moet zeggen dat je wel waar hebt voor dat beetje extra geld!

Yesterday is history, today is a gift, tomorrow is a mystery...

----------


## AJB

Within Temptation gebruikt in het decor (engelen van zo'n 6 meter hoog) ook twee lasers (ongeveer zelfde als Spooky blue). Het nadeel vind ik toch echt het vermogen. De originele Spooky blue heb ik al vaak in cafe's dance-gelegenheden gezien, en daar was het echt te gek. Voor live-toepassing is het mijns inziens niet echt afdoende. Behalve het vermogen, spelen ook zaken als beperkte programmeer mogelijkheden mee. Als ik mij niet vergis heeft de Spooky blue 1 fader voor intensity, en 1 fader voor de vormpjes... Da's niet bepaald ruig... <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz AJB

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## laserguy

ja AJB, je vergist je.
De programma's worden geselecteerd door twee faders om zo tot 15x15=225 figuren te komen

greetz
laserguy

----------


## Willem

Herkansing spooky blue 2x of 1x 100mw dragon?... Wie heeft ervaring met beide?

----------


## Willem

2x 30 mW spooky dus.  Dragon is binnekort ook met dmx weet ik.....

----------


## laserdude

Spooky Blue V2 en Spider Geek V2 zijn nu verkrijgbaar.
zie http://www.laserrent.be
Volgens mij is de Spider Geek veel meer geschikt voor drive-inn.

----------


## bidji

voor wie een groene laser wil en niet te veel wil betalen, bij jb-systems hebben ze een groene laser voor een spotprijs die redelijk krachtig is ik dacht dat ie zo'n 750 euro koste
heb zelf een in het bezit en is zeker de moeite gezien de prijs je kan hem zien op:
www.beglec.com

greetings :Smile:

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik heb die jb bij de lokale discoboer gezien, hij is 30 mw. De shutter is een metalen klepje wat je voor de straal moet draaien  :Frown:  en hij is echt alleen maar geschikt voor beamshows. Toen ik hem zag werden de stappenmotors (geen galvo's) ernstig overstuurd waardoor je hele ongelijke lijnen krijgt. Een vierkant wordt dan een vierkant wolkje [ :Big Grin: }. Maarja, voor beamshows waar je weinig tot geen aansturing aan wilt besteden is het wel een grappig dingetje.

----------


## Gast1401081

Is er een foto of een link, 
en is hetzelfde ding van laatst op de chat???


laat maar, is al duidelijk....

Zit er ook garantie op dat ding???

----------


## FiëstaLj

Pas nou op met spookyblue's en dergelijke..
Op mijn stagebedrijf krijgen we regelmatig defecte spookyblue's binnen waar de scanners van opgeblazen zijn...

Ik ben er dus niet kapot van, maar voor die prijs kan je ook bijna niet sukkelen...

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Pas nou op met spookyblue's en dergelijke..
> Op mijn stagebedrijf krijgen we regelmatig defecte spookyblue's binnen waar de scanners van opgeblazen zijn...
> 
> Ik ben er dus niet kapot van, maar voor die prijs kan je ook bijna niet sukkelen...



En hoe kunnen die scanners opgeblazen worden?
Is dat soms een bepaalde serie/ vermogen?
en wat is regelmatig?

Wie is trouwens de importeur voor de spookyblue en voor de dragon lasers?

----------


## laserguy

als je een drive-in hebt waar je ook voor het licht in staat is de Spider Geek zoals voorgesteld door laserrent een ramp: 64 programma's op 1 schuifje dat betekent per 4 DMX-waardes een ander programma: makkelijk selecteren is anders (hadden beter dit verdeeld over 2 schuiven: vb schuif 1=bank 1..4 en dan schuif 2=effect 1-16: zo zou je veel preciezer een programma kunnen selecteren). Bijkomend met zo'n scanlaser is ook dat je nog de pan en tilt moet gebruiken om extra effect te krijgen want de 64 programma's van de Spider Geek zijn een stuk slechter dan die van de Spooky Blue. Als je dus een Spider Geek gebruikt MOET je dus bijna een show programmeren op een DMX controller en die dan muziekgestuurd laten lopen als je er alleen voor staat. Zelfs als je een LJ hebt is het nog moeilijk de Spider Geek mooi te laten bewegen op de muziek (pan en tilt reageren naar m.i. nogal raar, niet direct en stroef) dus zelfs hier is voorprogrammeren geen overbodige luxe.
De Spooky Blue stuurt door zijn verdeling van 225 progs over twee DMX kanalen makkelijker aan (15x15) en sommige van mijn klanten die hem regelmatig huren gebruiken hem soms gewoon op "demo". 
De makkelijkste lasertjes voor gebruik in drive-in vind ik de Orbiter, de Long Ten IV en de Beglec laser (Stealth laser). De orbiter heeft een 10-tal progs op 1 DMX kanaal en als je de schuif helemaal openzet dan gaat ie automatisch op muziek: ideaal dus!
De Long Ten IV (100mW) is met bijgeleverde controller ook zowel manueel als muziekgestuurd te bedienen). De Beglec laser is ook manueel of muziekgestuurd te bedienen mits bij te kopen controller. Zonder controller is ie zowiezo muziekgestuurd en ook niet slecht (veel meer programma's dan de Orbiter).
Eind dit jaar worden er nog nieuwe lasertjes verwacht. Als deze uitkomen dan zie je ze op www.alfaparts.be (voor het geval ik mocht vergeten zelf iets daarover te posten).

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> ...



Door ze te overbelasten... dus meer stroom erop dan ze eigenlijk lief vinden... ze doen het ff heel goed... en dan niet meer !

Zelfde als met de laserdiode.. in de spookyblue..

Maar zoals ik al zei... een leuk lasertje voor het geld.

----------


## zjeten

hallo
ik vond het een beetje nutteloos om een nieuwe topic te starten omdat er al zo veel van lazers zijn.
maar ik heb deze voormiddag op de opendeurdag van bekafun (izegem,belgie) een 80mw lazer gezien van american dj.
ik vond die toch wel mooi +dmx stuurbaar en ze zeiden dat je de figuren kon aanpassen via dmx.
iemand zijn mening of opmerkingen die hem ook al gezien of gebruikt heeft + verdere uitleg?
vriendelijke groeten
jeffrey
ps:american dj 80mw of spooky blue 30mw???
--&gt;zelfde prijs

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ben ook aan het twijfelen tussen de spooky blue 30mW of de American DJ 80mW.
Voordeel van de spooky blue is dat hij 225 figuren heeft, ADJ iets van een 25.
Voordeel van de ADJ is dat hij 80mW is en spooky maar 30mW.

----------


## driesmees

wat is de prijs van die ADJ?25 figjes? das wel weinig hé? val je op 'n show regelmatig inherhaling...

----------


## zjeten

wel de spooky en de ADJ kosten ongeveer evenveel (spooky 30mw versie)
de verkooper van amerikan dj zij dat je de figuren nog kon aanpassen,dus al de spooky 25 figuren ene paar keer aanpast kom je zo rap aan veel figuren.
ik zal mijn dealer nog es raad vragen.
de 30mw en 80mw van ADJ naast elkaar zag je niet zo het verschil.
de verkoper zij wel,als de ruimte nog meer verlicht was,dat je dan beter het verschil zag.
vriendelijke groetn
jeffrey vancoillie
ps:laserguy?

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door zjeten_
> de 30mw en 80mw van ADJ naast elkaar zag je niet zo het verschil.
> de verkoper zij wel,als de ruimte nog meer verlicht was,dat je dan beter het verschil zag.



Tuurlijk

Ooit al es met een laserpowermeter voor zo'n spookyblue en andere budget lasers gaan meten ??

Kan je lachen !

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Maar zal er wel een verschil te zien zijn tussen de output van een spooky 30mW en een ADJ 80mW? Heb namelijk niet de kans om deze 2 langs elkaar te zetten.
Spooky wordt gestuurd via 2 dmx lijnen,met de combinatie van deze 2 kan je dan de figuur selecteren.Maar hoe bepaal je de snelheid van bewegen van deze figuur? 
Bij de ADJ is 1 dmx lijn de figuur, en met de andere bepaal je de snelheid van uitvoeren.

----------


## driesmees

wat bedoel je met 'de snelheid'?
De snelheid waarmee de galvo's bewegen om de figuur te creeëren of zo?

----------


## zjeten

hij zal bedoelen hoe snel een wave naar beneden gaat of van lings naar recht,of hoe snel een cirkel open gaat,zo van 1 straal naar een rond.
jeffrey

ps:de lazers dat ik gezien heb,was wel de 2 ADJ toestellen
de 30 en 80mw versie
geen spooky naast een ADJ

----------


## imported_n/a

kent iemand mustic store daar zijn ze in verschillend mW's en de laagst is 3 mW ga maar eens naar www.musticstorekoeln.de

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:wat bedoel je met 'de snelheid'?



Snelheid waarmee de figuur beweegt.Volgens mij kan je die bij de spooky niet instellen, wat heel jammer zou zijn

----------


## zjeten

bij de spooky kun je dat niet instellen,das waar.
khoop bij de american dj wel,hij zij dat je kon de figuren vervormen de verkoper van american dj,hij kon er nog niet zo veel van vertellen,hij had hem zelf nog maar
site lukt niet bij mij
vriendelijke groeten
jeffrey

----------


## imported_n/a

oh sory het is www.musicstorekoeln.de

----------


## laserguy

even de pret onderbreken...
american dj heeft geen 80mW in het gamma; wat gebeurt er allemaal (is er een fabrikant/leverancier die de naam ADJ misbruikt, ...?)
raar dus...
is maar een opmerking...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Toch wel! Hoe kom je daar eigenlijk bij?
Staat hier op JH zelfs in de webshop: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=5352

----------


## laserdude

Citaat
_als je een drive-in hebt waar je ook voor het licht in staat is de Spider Geek zoals voorgesteld door laserrent een ramp: 64 programma's op 1 schuifje dat betekent per 4 DMX-waardes een ander programma: makkelijk selecteren is anders (hadden beter dit verdeeld over 2 schuiven: vb schuif 1=bank 1..4 en dan schuif 2=effect 1-16: zo zou je veel preciezer een programma kunnen selecteren). Bijkomend met zo'n scanlaser is ook dat je nog de pan en tilt moet gebruiken om extra effect te krijgen want de 64 programma's van de Spider Geek zijn een stuk slechter dan die van de Spooky Blue. Als je dus een Spider Geek gebruikt MOET je dus bijna een show programmeren op een DMX controller_

Antwoord
Bedien jij je Mac´s en Scans ook live? Zal knap worden. 4 Macs een stuk of 32 DMX kanalen. Handen tekort denk ik. Ik ben wel eens met die 64 effecten op 1 schuif. Daar kan ik ook gek van worden. Maar daarom programeren wij een Scanmaster speciaal voor de Spider Geek. (reversen van het PAN DMX kanaal van de 2de Spider maakt het werken wat prettiger en het programmeren een stuk eenvoudiger)

----------


## LSD

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> wat bedoel je met 'de snelheid'?
> De snelheid waarmee de galvo's bewegen om de figuur te creeëren of zo?



De snelheid waarmee de figuur geschreven wordt is meestal wel vast, maar toch belangrijk vind ik.  Onlangs een demo van de spidergeek gehad, en als je die figuren bekijkt lijken ze veel meer te "flikkeren" in vergelijking met de spooky. Dus let hier ook op als je een lasertje gaat aanschaffen.  Als de figuur trager wordt geschreven zal de lijn wel "vetter" lijken en dus misschien de indruk geven dat de lichtopbrengst hoger is, maar een sterk flikkerende figuur is verre van mooi vind ik.
Als je dan toch een spiegel wil, medialas heeft ook losse DMX mirrors in zijn aanbod zitten.  Een spooky - spiegel - beetje knutselen, en hopla... veel beter dan de spidergeek [^][^]

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja dat flikkeren tegengaan is een kwestie van niet teveel en niet teweinig punten zetten!

Zet je er te weinig... dan ziet je oog dat het uit punten bestaat... zet je er teveel.. dan kunnen de scanners het figuur niet meer snel genoeg "tekenen"

----------


## laserguy

@Davy Gabriels
en toch is dit volgens mij GEEN American DJ product:
1. De kleur klopt niet en ook het design is niet thuishorend bij ADJ
2. Noch op de europese noch op de amerikaanse site van ADJ zelf is er iets over te vinden... raar he?
3. Het engels waarmee de beschrijving is gegeven is zo erbarmelijk dat ze eigenlijk alleen door een Taiwanees kan zijn opgesteld. Amerikanen kunnen echt wel beter Engels (ok... Amerikaans) hoor.
1+2+3: dit is GEEN echt American DJ Product. 
Ik heb deze link dan ook gecopieerd en verder gestuurd naar mijn importeur voor meer informatie hierover.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:en toch is dit volgens mij GEEN American DJ product:
> 1. De kleur klopt niet en ook het design is niet thuishorend bij ADJ
> 2. Noch op de europese noch op de amerikaanse site van ADJ zelf is er iets over te vinden... raar he?
> 3. Het engels waarmee de beschrijving is gegeven is zo erbarmelijk dat ze eigenlijk alleen door een Taiwanees kan zijn opgesteld. Amerikanen kunnen echt wel beter Engels (ok... Amerikaans) hoor.
> 1+2+3: dit is GEEN echt American DJ Product.



1. bedoel je hiermee de kleur van de behuizing?
2. website is meestal niet up-to-date
3. ik heb hem al gezien op een demo, hij bestaat dus wel echt hoor! :Smile:

----------


## laserguy

...inderdaad hij bestaat echt en onder de naam American DJ maar het is een product dat er "zomaar" bijgevoegd is (vandaar dat het design en de kleur afwijkt van "normale" ADJ producten). Officieel is het dus geen product van American DJ uit USA maar een Europese toevoeging die via Duitsland is binnengeslopen.

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Within Temptation gebruikt in het decor (engelen van zo'n 6 meter hoog) ook twee lasers (ongeveer zelfde als Spooky blue). [:P]
> 
> greetz AJB
> 
> Transfers light into emotion



dit zijn de spidergeek 40mw lasers

----------

